# Al Jefferson Injury Update



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Rarely, do you witness a clumsy athlete.
> 
> Al Jefferson shuffled into the Minnesota Timberwolves media room on crutches and murmured the words, "Man my armpits hurt."
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/news/Al_Jefferson_Injury_Update-304449-1193.html


----------

